# Solved: Dead Island Graphical Lag Issue



## NIKEZ (Mar 31, 2010)

I just purchased Dead Island and played for a few hours. The game ran nicely at first, however about 5 minutes in I started to lag graphically. I checked my fraps, and it says that the game is running at around 60-100 fps, and the only exception is when the game completely freezes for a few seconds and the frames drop down to like 20 or something. I've even tried having the settings at the lowest possible, but the same thing still happens. It sometimes even starts off laggy when I launch the level. In a matter of fact, running on the highest quality runs smoother than running on lowest quality. The absolutely only thing that my rig lack is the video ram for my gfx card. The game requires 1gb of video ram, however my video card has 754.1 mb. I didn't think that this would matter, however.

My rig:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
HD 5870
Phenom II X6 Black Edition
8GB of RAM

If you need any more info from me just let me know


----------



## NIKEZ (Mar 31, 2010)

Here are the results from System Requirements Lab


----------

